# TiVo Bolt / Samsung UN65JU6700 Troubles



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

I've had my Bolt for a few months now with an older Samsung model and have experienced no problems. Recently got the UN65JU6700 for the holidays and I've had nothing but problems getting the two devices to play well together.

After pulling the TV out of the box and hooking up the TiVo everything worked as expected. The problem started the first time I turned off the TV and then turned it back on (minutes later) when the TV could not find a signal from the TiVo. The fix was easy enough (although far from ideal), which was to unplug the HDMI cable from the TV and then plug it back in at which point the picture immediately comes up. The problem persists if the TV is turned off.

Separately when trying to watch a Netflix show in 4k, it was maxing out at 1080p. I looked at the HDMI status in System Information and noticed it was only HDCP 1.x enabled. Again but unplugging and then replugging the HDMI cable it turns to HDCP 2.2 enabled and Netflix can the stream 4k content.

Everything in my mind points to some kind of handshake problem between the Bolt and the TV, but I'm at a lost as to how to fix it.

Things worth noting:
Anynet+ is turned OFF on the TV.
Standby mode is turned OFF on the TiVo
Samsung software version 1422
Tivo Software Version 20.5.6.RC18-USC-11-849
Cable Provider is FIOS
I've tried swapping out HDMI cables, but same behavior persists.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

layble said:


> I've had my Bolt for a few months now with an older Samsung model and have experienced no problems. Recently got the UN65JU6700 for the holidays and I've had nothing but problems getting the two devices to play well together.
> 
> After pulling the TV out of the box and hooking up the TiVo everything worked as expected. The problem started the first time I turned off the TV and then turned it back on (minutes later) when the TV could not find a signal from the TiVo. The fix was easy enough (although far from ideal), which was to unplug the HDMI cable from the TV and then plug it back in at which point the picture immediately comes up. The problem persists if the TV is turned off.
> 
> ...


Want to do more reading? Here's a few links: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10746728#post10746728


----------



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks. I found some of the other threads after I posted that and I've e-mailed Margret. While annoying I'm glad it is likely on the TiVo side and not the Samsung side. I wasn't looking forward to that tech support scenario.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

layble said:


> Thanks. I found some of the other threads after I posted that and I've e-mailed Margret. While annoying I'm glad it is likely on the TiVo side and not the Samsung side. I wasn't looking forward to that tech support scenario.


I just bought a Samsung 28H4500 for use with my Mini. For 720P it has a great picture. I was using a Vizio 1080p. It was really bad.

Now if Samsung would just let me update my firmware. I sent them an email on their site and no response after a week. I know it's not just me also.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I had the same problems when I had a Bolt. I own the Samsung JS8500.

One of the pros here suggested I swap HDMI inputs.

I did....problem solved.


----------



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

HD_Dude said:


> I had the same problems when I had a Bolt. I own the Samsung JS8500.
> 
> One of the pros here suggested I swap HDMI inputs.
> 
> I did....problem solved.


Thanks, I've also done that with no success.


----------



## woosley (Dec 26, 2015)

I posted a similar problem on Dec 26. My new Samsung 4k 65 inch drops the connection to the Bolt frequently when turned off. Replugging HDMI cables 
or restarting the Bolt temporarily fixes the problem until I have to turn the TV off again. I found some success by turning off the "auto boot smart hub at turn on" feature on the Samsung (under smarthub configuration). Now it always connects to the Bolt within 2 power cycles on the TV without having to unplug cables or restart the Tivo. Maybe a problem trying to start Smart Hub and Tivo at the same time.


----------



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

woosley said:


> I posted a similar problem on Dec 26. My new Samsung 4k 65 inch drops the connection to the Bolt frequently when turned off. Replugging HDMI cables
> or restarting the Bolt temporarily fixes the problem until I have to turn the TV off again. I found some success by turning off the "auto boot smart hub at turn on" feature on the Samsung (under smarthub configuration). Now it always connects to the Bolt within 2 power cycles on the TV without having to unplug cables or restart the Tivo. Maybe a problem trying to start Smart Hub and Tivo at the same time.


Ahhh. That does seem to have helped. When I turn the TV on it now correctly negotiates HDCP 2.2 instead of 1.x. Thanks so much.


----------

